# Maple River/Ovid/Grand



## Flapjack (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello everyone,
I bought a house in St Johns and will be moving up in about a month..I think while I was up there "house hunting" last week, I did more hunting for fishing and Hunting locations(gotta have priorities  anyhow, I went to ovid, and the Maple River just north of town, and the Grand just below Weber Dam. didnt do any fishing, just looked around. I have 2 young boys, and would love to get them into some fish when I get there. What can I expect out of these places? (Catfish, Bass etc.) The Maple R. really caught my eye, as I have a swamp rig that will run it well (Go Devil)I know its got ducks, but any fish?? I also have a bass boat (90 HP) and heard the Grand was a decent place. Any sugesstions as to where to launch? Is it a pretty decent river as far as #'s go?? Also, I fish a lot of bass tournaments here in Tennesee, and was wondering if there was any bass clubs around the area. Thanks a bunch guys, and I look foreward to coming to your state!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

PM'D ya


----------



## ManillaKilla (Sep 26, 2002)

The Maple River is one of the better spots for big flatheads, especially around the Maple Rapids area. It also has channel cats, pike, bass, crappie, panfish, rough fish, and some walleye.


----------



## dcherie (Jan 15, 2003)

I also sent you a PM. 

Welcome to Michigan!


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Just get a good county map book and use it too find access points.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Yup, the Maple gets a good sucker run, big cat's and some monster pike from what I hear. Only fished it a couple of tmes, but I've heard plenty of stories. My family lives in Ovid. Also from what I hear the dam at Elsie gets a bit of a steelhead and salmon stockpile durring the run, though I've never fished that either. Lake Ovid, in Sleepy Hollow state park has a decent panfish/bass fishery with some pike and catfish too, don't know about walleye or perch. It gets hit though. Also check out lake Victoria. It's just east of Sleepy Hollow on Price rd. I'm pretty sure they have a public launch. other than that, it's one of the better ares of the state for hunting too. A pretty decent deer population (you want to be on private land after opening day though. The park gets pounded), tons of rabbits and turkey, some good pot-holes in the park for ducks/geese, and some pheasant too.

For the best bluegille fishin' in town though, I'll have to let you know when I'll be in around. My parrents' (NW corner of Shepardsville and Taft) pond is too damn full of them, a few bass that should be hittin' the 16"-20" this year, pearch and some cats that should be gettin' big too. Have to introduce you to my brother too. he still lives in town and could hook you up with more than I can. 

Wish I was you, I have to live in the beautifull Detroit area. Good Luck out there. Hope to meet you sometime.

Al


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Ooh! just thought of it!! there's a real nice little steelhead stream within an hour of there too! and a few more not mutch further. Again I have limited experience on these streams, but I've fished them at least a couple times and they are worth while if you have the interest. Just pm me. Also talk to "Nuts". He's a local guy and may point you in the right direcdtion.

Also forgot to mention that the Grand is a great smallmouth fishery from what I hear, but for the tourny's you might want to get up my way and check out lk. St Clair. If you poke around on this site a bit I'm sure you'll come up with at least a few good spots to start. There are guys predicting that the next big record smalley comes from LSC. It's deffinately worth your while to come check it out. There are alot of guys on ths site who can help you out a great deal more than could in that department. I mean to hook up with some of them for some fishing myselfe. You're in the right place though. Alot of guys here are very willing to share advise with a new guy. Again good luck, and welcome to our site!! 


Al


----------



## Flapjack (Jan 30, 2003)

I cant thank you all enough for the replies & PM's. I wish I could return the favor! If any of you all are planning any trips to New Mexico, Alaska, or East Tennesee, let me know..I lived in all for a few years, and fished and hunted them extensively. Looking back on it, I wish I could have found a resource like this website for those states! Would have saved a bunch of time! Thanks again guys for your insights...you all have a great thing going here.


----------



## djkimmel (Aug 22, 2002)

Small, decent boat ramp above the Webber Dam on the backwater flooding. Kind of fun to fish. Big, shallow rock bar on the left heading upriver from the ramp. Be careful. The back end of the flooding has trees scattered all over, so don't just run around blindly. It's small enough to fish a lot of it without running around to much. You can go past the bridge, but do not run until you know it very well. Smallmouth and largemouth available.

Below the dam can be great smallmouth, catfish, and walleye fishing from shore. You can't fish right in the fish ladder area, but just down from it and on the other side can be good.

Lake Ovid is an excellent bass fishery, decent boat ramp, all shore parking. It's a no-wake fishing lake - actually a ~25 year old reservior. If you're used to that kind of fishing, you could do real well there. Lots of bass and some big ones. Other kinds of fish - pike, tiger musky, catfish, and panfish.

For clubs, there is one in Maple Rapids. A few more within an hour. Go to Michigan BASS to look into available clubs. You can ask on the discussion board there. If you have specific questions about that and bass tournaments, I might be able to help. I've been a member for a long time.


----------

